# Repair/Patch Concrete Threshold Questions



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Back up and take another picture so we can see the big picture.
I'm not liking the look of all that area for water to hit and work it's way under the threshold.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That concrete should have been repaired before you installed the new door, and it would have been an easy job,now you have to make a half a--ed patch that more than likely won't hold.


----------



## GaryGday (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm going to seal it and add the sill extender. If that is sealed up would that not be good enough to prevent any water from getting in? I can take a bigger pic tonight. Thanks



joecaption said:


> Back up and take another picture so we can see the big picture.
> I'm not liking the look of all that area for water to hit and work it's way under the threshold.


----------



## GaryGday (Aug 28, 2012)

what strategy would you suggest for a patch?



Canarywood1 said:


> That concrete should have been repaired before you installed the new door, and it would have been an easy job,now you have to make a half a--ed patch that more than likely won't hold.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

GaryGday said:


> I'm going to seal it and add the sill extender. If that is sealed up would that not be good enough to prevent any water from getting in? I can take a bigger pic tonight. Thanks


 

Good luck!!


----------

